# 3d scanners job



## Garage (Jun 28, 2017)

Hello, I graduated from MiraCosta College’s Technology Career Institute. During reverse engenering course I've find out that i'd like to work with 3d scanner. We used Creaform Go Scan and Artec spider. I really enjoyed it. So the question is where can i find job with such devices?


----------

